# 2008 Suzuki 15HP 4 Stroke - Full tune up - need up



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The OEM service manual can be found on line.
It can be purchased as a cd, hard copy or a pdf download.
Found it this morning for 5 bucks emailed to the address of your choice.
Payment options are pay-pal, visa, mastercard.


----------

